# '41 canti Autocycle



## Freqman1 (May 2, 2015)

Picked this one up on the way to MLC/AA. Today I put on the correct bars, guard, and rack. Going to use this as my crusty rider for the time being. Plans are to restore to basic Autocycle in brown and tan badged as an ACE. V/r Shawn


----------



## jkent (May 2, 2015)

Cool bike Shawn.
Will be watching what you do with this one.
Looks like a nice project.
JKent


----------



## jkent (May 2, 2015)

One question though.
I thought 41 still had the front fender brace behind the tip of the light?
JKent


----------



## Freqman1 (May 3, 2015)

That's what I had been told too but the fenders match the original green/white of the frame so I'm certain these are the original fenders and the serial starts with "H" so I'm pretty certain '41. Maybe one of the Schwinn experts can weigh in on this one. V/r Shawn


----------



## bicycle larry (May 3, 2015)

*41 canti autocycle*

ya this bike would look super nice in the brown and tan. nice bike. from bicycle larry


----------



## Ozark Flyer (May 3, 2015)

jkent said:


> One question though.
> I thought 41 still had the front fender brace behind the tip of the light?
> JKent




My 41 Streamliner has the front brace forward of the headlight.  It was done.  It appears the change was somewhere between 40-41.  I'm not sure exactly where relative to the serial numbers but my BFG is H157.  Nice one Shawn.  I really like it.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (May 3, 2015)

two tone  brown? thats one of my favorite color combo


----------



## Curtis68 (May 9, 2015)

Can't wait to see this one done.  Based on your past work I am sure it will look amazing.


----------



## 37fleetwood (May 10, 2015)

I had a conversation once about that color combo. it was pondered whether the combo was most commonly used on Hudson badged bikes.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (May 10, 2015)

37fleetwood said:


> I had a conversation once about that color combo. it was pondered whether the combo was most commonly used on Hudson badged bikes.



That's a nice 41!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (May 10, 2015)

.........


----------



## 37fleetwood (May 10, 2015)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> That's a nice 41!




it's a '42. I thought you knew something about Schwinns...


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (May 10, 2015)

37fleetwood said:


> it's a '42. I thought you knew something about Schwinns...



Haha


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (May 10, 2015)

37fleetwood said:


> it's a '42. I thought you knew something about Schwinns...



Garbage then....


----------



## 37fleetwood (May 10, 2015)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Garbage then....




1 not garbage, a 42 Autocycle
2 you're derailing Shawn's thread

I stated what I thought might be an interesting discussion about his resto project and you've gone off on a tangent. get your own thread!


----------

